# Home made Hog Head Cheese



## RobRay

I'm about to show what a big country boy I really am.
I've got my grandmother's head cheese recipe and make it up a few times a year. It's not for everybody but I've been told it's the best they've ever had.
I start with 2 fresh hog heads washed and eyes cut out.






I cover the heads with water and add 1/3 cup pepper corns, 10 bay leaves, 1/2 cup salt and 2 cups of apple cider vinegar. Bring to a boil, cover and simmer for 4 hours. Remove heads from liquid and let cool. Pick out all the meat.



Bones picked clean.



take a few quarts of saved liquid and add 2 large chopped onions, several celery stalks chopped, and several garlic cloves chopped add boil til tender. Remove veggies from broth and add to meat and mix. Add about a 1/2 cup vinegar mix well and pack in 1 pound bread tins. Cover with plastis and refrig over night. Makes about 6 pans of head cheese.





It'll bring the hillbillies down from the hills...
Hope I didn't gross to many out.


----------



## Big Mike

No offense. EWWWW! 

It is an acquired taste that never intend to acquire.


----------



## Hornet22

Man o man. I hadn't any of that since my grandma passed. Sho nuff looks good.


----------



## jigman29

Is that the same as we call souse meat?If so I am all up for some of that,we make it every year when we kill hogs.


----------



## arrendale8105

Yum yum!. Couple slices of white bread and some pepper sauce and u got some GOOD eating there!


----------



## trentb

i never had any but today i would love to try it... right after i finish off this 30 pack


----------



## DeepweR

jigman29 said:


> Is that the same as we call souse meat?If so I am all up for some of that,we make it every year when we kill hogs.



thats what it is,,,, i aint had none of that in years,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack

deep'we R said:


> thats what it is,,,, i aint had none of that in years,,






Me either, the stuff you buy in the grocery store just ain't the same.


----------



## RobRay

jigman29 said:


> Is that the same as we call souse meat?If so I am all up for some of that,we make it every year when we kill hogs.



Souse meat has pig feet and tails. Head cheese is just head. Somebody got it right with the slice bread and hot sauce or yeller mustard. Country boys delight....


----------



## Ridge Walker

Looks good! Do the skin and brains end up in the cheese too?

RW


----------



## RobRay

Ridge Walker said:


> Looks good! Do the skin and brains end up in the cheese too?
> 
> RW



Some of the skin does wind up in there. You can remove the brains before boiling if you want to. I don't. Lipitor takes care of that.


----------



## Paymaster

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Now that is good eats! I have not had any of that since I was a kid! Thanks for sharing the process here.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

You're not gonna gross anybody out here. Nothing but the oink gets eat off a piggy. Go to M&T meats in Hawkinsville. You'll see people walking around with a piggy head in their cart.


----------



## br6ppc

RobRay said:


> Souse meat has pig feet and tails.:



Man, you don't put pig tail in souse meat . They go in turnips. 

I've made souse meat from my Grandad's recipe. We boil the head (all of it except the brains, they get mixed with eggs for breakfast) and the feet. The feet add collagen to help the cake stay together. We used Leggs sausage seasoning to taste. Then, we run the meat through a grinder. Put the meat, ears and skin and feet skin/cartilage in a cheesecloth. Tie the cheesecloth up and pack it in a pan. Cover the top of the pan with a plate and put some heavy weights on top. This will press the cake and most of the grease will come out on top of the plate and can be skimmed off. Put it in a cool location (simliar to curing meat) and let it sit for a few days. When grease stops coming up to the top, take it out of the cheesecloth and break out the Ritz crackers or bread and mustard.


----------



## dawg2

Never had it.  But I would try it.


----------



## rapid fire

I recon I would try it.  Looks kinda like homeade spam.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker

That is some great looking cheese! A saltine cracker, a slice of hogs head cheese,  a slice of hoop cheese, and mmmmmmmmmm!!!

I love it! Thanks for posting the method to make it. Like they said above souse meat is good but not as good as hogs head cheese!

If you have any questions about where to send a few thick slices, just ask around as to where the Altamaha Stalker can be found...


----------



## Resica

Thanks for the tutorial. Kinda like scrapple.


----------



## doenightmare

Least you cut the eyes out.............. Can't stand the eyes.


----------



## cotinpatch

I don't get why this is called "cheese" seeing as there is not dairy in it....isn't it more like sausage or something like that?


----------



## serving1Lord

Just like grandmaw used to make. Only thing missing is crushed red pepper. I'll take 5 pounds please.  Shore makes a fine sammich with mustard and hot sauce. When I was little, granny used to save me an ear for a sammich too. I know, maybe a little too country. Gotta love it.


----------



## Lukikus2

arrendale8105 said:


> Yum yum!. Couple slices of white bread and some pepper sauce and u got some GOOD eating there!



X 2 Looks good


----------



## Quepos1

*Man, that is some good looking hogs head there*

I have always loved it and my Mother used to make it for me.  She would add extra pepper for me as I like it spicy.  

For the one who asked why it is called cheese, it is called that because it is pressed just as cheese is and looks somewhat like a block of cheese.


----------



## one_shot

Don't let your wife eat any , that stuff puts hair on your chest!


----------



## Nicodemus

Light bread, Franks hot sauce, and a thick slice of that...


----------



## Swede

Eating that stuff will make you talk funny


----------



## wharfrat

x2 on addin crushed red pepper. love me some hot hog's head cheese. pass the saltines!


----------



## GADuckaholic

I know that you ladies and gents on this here site have some discerning taste buds...so i will just have to take your word for it on this one! Maybe if I hadn't seen the before pics?!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker

GADuckaholic said:


> I know that you ladies and gents on this here site have some discerning taste buds...so i will just have to take your word for it on this one! Maybe if I hadn't seen the before pics?!



Don't ever see how a hot dog is made, if you like them!

Hogs head cheese tastes SO much better than it sounds!


----------



## GADuckaholic

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Don't ever see how a hot dog is made, if you like them!
> 
> Hogs head cheese tastes SO much better than it sounds!



That's the thing, if I taste it before I see it then I'm good. After I love the way something tastes there's no turning back!


----------



## shotgun

Man thats some good looking cheese. I love it.
I know a lady in her late 80's make a batch every other week and she sells it for $5.00 lb. You have to get there early. Some soda crackers and hot stuff with a big soda water and I am fit to be tied.


----------



## RobRay

shotgun said:


> Man thats some good looking cheese. I love it.
> I know a lady in her late 80's make a batch every other week and she sells it for $5.00 lb. You have to get there early. Some soda crackers and hot stuff with a big soda water and I am fit to be tied.




Never thought of selling it. Each one of those loafs pictured weighs over 2 pounds. Two nice size heads makes about 12 pounds of cheese.  Something to think about.


----------



## garnede

Can you send one of those loafs this way?  It has ben a long time since I had hogs head cheese or souse meat.  Looks yummy, keep uo the good work.


----------



## rifleroom

Man O man! I love me some head cheese! There used to be an old man between Alapaha and Nashville that made it. It was some good stuff. When I get a hankering for it now, I drive to Homerville and get it from Richards Grocery! It is the best around here! A good cold beer and a head cheese sammich...Mmm Mmm Good!


----------



## arrendale8105

I just put this together.  Next time i catch a mess of suckers we may need to do some trading!


----------



## RobRay

arrendale8105 said:


> I just put this together.  Next time i catch a mess of suckers we may need to do some trading!



Just let me know when. I get hog heads from C&B Processing on 441 South of Milledgeville. He's never not had them when I needed them, but give me some advance notice. I love fried sucker fish!!!!!


----------

